# Southerner stuck in New York.



## Eric1371 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello everybody,

I'm Eric from North Carolina, I'm new to hunting and even newer to bow hunting. I moved to New York a few years ago and 2 kids later I've found myself hanging out with a few hunters and learning tons. I really excited about turkey season coming up and can't wait til bow season in the fall. I'm waiting on my first bow to come in the mail that I purchased from someone on this website; its not technically my first bow but, I was given one to get started on and was quick to upgrade. I'm looking forward to learning everything I can about archery and bow hunting so I can enjoy my new found hobby.

Happy hunting,

Eric


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Eric. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## 11P&Y (Apr 26, 2008)

New York State is not that bad, but the city sucks the life out of the rest of the state. I am, from up in Broome County, NY but i am stuck down here in Redneckville Georgia. I swear some of these inbreeds still think they are fighting the good fight in the civil war. I just wonder when they are gonna realize they lost and get on with their lives... It could be worse man,...you could be from NY and stuck in the South!!


----------



## doberman152 (Feb 7, 2010)

Eric1371 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I'm Eric from North Carolina, I'm new to hunting and even newer to bow hunting. I moved to New York a few years ago and 2 kids later I've found myself hanging out with a few hunters and learning tons. I really excited about turkey season coming up and can't wait til bow season in the fall. I'm waiting on my first bow to come in the mail that I purchased from someone on this website; its not technically my first bow but, I was given one to get started on and was quick to upgrade. I'm looking forward to learning everything I can about archery and bow hunting so I can enjoy my new found hobby.
> 
> ...


What part of NY you live in?


----------



## doberman152 (Feb 7, 2010)

11P&Y said:


> New York State is not that bad, but the city sucks the life out of the rest of the state. I am, from up in Broome County, NY but i am stuck down here in Redneckville Georgia. I swear some of these inbreeds still think they are fighting the good fight in the civil war. I just wonder when they are gonna realize they lost and get on with their lives... It could be worse man,...you could be from NY and stuck in the South!!


x2 on the fight the good fight, i lived in florida for 20 years and it's the same thing there, i recently moved to the woods in NH and man this place is nice, no hillbilly's.


----------



## Eric1371 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm in Steuben County, between Corning and Addison.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Eric1371 said:


> I'm in Steuben County, between Corning and Addison.


Shoot! Thats like the IOWA of NY!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

